# tobin lake



## alan (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi. next week we are going up to tobin lake for a week. any one have recent experience up there? I have read that its great but i would like to hear it from somone that has just been there. thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Where exactly is Tobin Lake?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Central Saskatchewan.


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone doing anything... Two weeks and we will be on the big pond..

Joe


----------



## alan (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi. we were there 2 weeks ago and it was a complete bummer. we were scheduled to stay for 7 days of what was supposed to be a super fishing lake. UHG. We left after 5 because the fishing stunk. 1 perch after all that time. 3 days the wind was blowing out of the northeast at 20 to 25 mph and nobody was getting on the water. when we crossed back into the states, after getting the 3rd degree from the custom guy he got friendly and said nobody has reported catching any fish up there for the last 3 weeks. the fish might be there but we did not see anyone else catch any either. in the evening we would walk down to the fish cleaning house to see what the days resuls are and there would not be more than 3 or 4 fish heads in the garbage cans. I am sorry i could not report better, maybe its changed by now. I dont think i will be back. its 1700 miles each way for me and i dont like paying 70 dollors for fishing licenses. so for the wife and me that was 140. ouch. good luck. :******:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

We were going to go there this spring but didn't. We researched it best we could ie times, dates, baits etc.
Every possitive comment came from guys that either fished it in early June or late october. Apparently it isn't real wonderful in between times.


----------



## alan (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi.. yes from what i gathered when talking to others up there that sounds about right. we could see the fish on the finder but they just would not bite. :******:


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Any reports on tobin be there in a week.

Joe


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Friend of mines buddy was there last week, said they caught like 25 fish between 8-11 lbs, nothing bigger but good # of fish I guess.


----------

